# Shoshone Put-in Bathroom etiquette



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder that there are bathrooms located at the top of the boat ramp at the Shoshone put-in. Please spread the word, and encourage others to not relieve yourself on the rocks, behind the concrete pillar, on the actual boat ramp. Even though we may not be able to see you, we can still smell you. Especially if enough people piss there on these hot summer days, the ramp smells like piss. It's gross. Happens every summer.

If the bathrooms are of unsatisfactory conditions, notify the Forest Service workers on the ramp, or a CDOT worker, and perhaps they can get it taken care of. (Not sure who exactly maintains the bathrooms.) But please, use the provided bathrooms.

Thanks, and SYOTR.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

smurf said:


> Just a friendly reminder that there are bathrooms located at the top of the boat ramp at the Shoshone put-in. Please spread the word, and encourage others to not relieve yourself on the rocks, behind the concrete pillar, on the actual boat ramp. Even though we may not be able to see you, we can still smell you. Especially if enough people piss there on these hot summer days, the ramp smells like piss. It's gross. Happens every summer.
> 
> If the bathrooms are of unsatisfactory conditions, notify the Forest Service workers on the ramp, or a CDOT worker, and perhaps they can get it taken care of. (Not sure who exactly maintains the bathrooms.) But please, use the provided bathrooms.
> 
> Thanks, and SYOTR.


Reminds me of my worst memory of any river trip....

My wife got injured and we had to row out early from Ruby/Horsethief. Arrived to the Westwater put-in late in the day and had to leave it moored while we drove her to the Grand Junction hospital. They dropped me back off at the Ruby put-in....

...as I opened the door to my truck I immediately wretched. Never had immediate and violent dry heaves but that is what happened. After I recovered and pinched my nose I found the source of the smell that caused such instant heaving. Evidently my wife and her sister decided to be good citizens at the last minute at the launch and picked up a trash bag that was abandoned on the ramp. Inside said trash bag was human feces which somehow (???) they did not notice 2 days before on July 3rd in 100F heat. Said crap sat behind my truck seat for entire time in extra heat of truck wafting its wondrous "bouquet" and lied in wait for my return.

I had to return to the put-in to retrieve our rig while they drive to hospital. My only solution to make the cramped space hospitable was to spray Deep Woods OFF every few minutes, keep the windows open the entire drive and then chew and shove cheap mint gum into my nostrils. It must have been quit the sight to those speeding past me (old, slow 4 banger Yota). Even then I had to pull over 2 times and false heave a few more times. 

Most miserable experience of my life. All the while my wife got to be doped up on heavy pain killers.....

Their is a very firm rule that we no longer pick up pocketed trash of any sort at put-ins which goes along with never picking up an sort of tissue paper. 

So use the toilets 

Phillip


----------

